# R10 Styrofoam



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I've built about 6 DIY backgrounds now over the past year or so but always used normal white styrofoam from the big box home improvement stores. Now that I have my next tank project I went to four different stores today and all of them have stopped carrying the normal white styro sheets in 2" thickness. They do however have the 2" thick 4x8ft sheets of R10 styrofoam which is that pinkish/purple color. Has anyone here used that for their backgrounds before? I just want to make sure the color is not some dye that would cause any water quality issues before I buy it. Thanks.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think it would be an issue if its covered in concrete, imo.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

There was a thread here that said you can get stryofoam at furniture stores, and usually for free.


----------



## Saleen281 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes that's what I used styro from a furniture luckly my brother in law works there. Lol but


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

For the style BG's I make I like to use thick sheets rather than piece together sections. So I just need to know if anyone has used the R10 colored one in question. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If i remember right from A&P school its the pink stuff right? If it is, part of its chemical make up is the same stuff used in mustard gas, like the biological weapon kind. For a project we had to use a hot wire to cut a mold, and we had a serious lecture before hand about the hazards of breathing in the smoke. It can literally kill you. If that can leak out in a water soluble form not sure, just be aware of that aspect of it.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah kind of a pinkish, purplish type color. I don't know why they stopped carrying the normal white in 2". I asked a guy that worked there and he said they stopped stocking it. I liked the white because there were no worries about dye or anything in it, plus it was only $15 for a 4x8 sheet. Now this other pink/purple stuff is not only confusing as to if it is okay to use or not, but it's also $33 a sheet.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

The blue colored one has a chlorine chemical make up to. If you have a Michaels craft store around they carry the 4x8 white I do believe.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have two Michaels store within a couple miles of me, I didn't know they carried the larger sheets. I'll have to go this week and check it out, thanks.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I just made one from the 2" green colored but wont be setting the tank up for a couple more weeks. I didnt seal the back with drylok, so I guess we shall see what happens.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

The pink stuff is fine. I know many people who have made their BG from this and have no problems. I cant say from experience, but Im building my 3D Background for my 210 out of this stuff. I used the 1" sheets and siliconed them together.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a tank where I used the Pink styro for a background build. It has been installed for over 4 years now and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

DMWave45 said:


> I have a tank where I used the Pink styro for a background build. It has been installed for over 4 years now and I haven't had any problems.





theboothsociety said:


> The pink stuff is fine. I know many people who have made their BG from this and have no problems. I cant say from experience, but Im building my 3D Background for my 210 out of this stuff. I used the 1" sheets and siliconed them together.


That is excellent to hear. Thanks guys I will probably go with the pink stuff then.


----------

